# Vape lounge / vendors : centurion area



## mAlice (26/1/16)

Hi All,

I was wondering if any of you guys/gals know of good vaping lounges or similar establishments in the Centurion or Pretoria South areas. I am keen on spending some money on my newly found hobby, but I am struggling to find places similar to the Vape King Fourways vaping lounge. 

The whole point is to go there after work, relax with some like minded people, and try a few of their juices... Or even just a monthly/bi-weekly meet up. So far all I have found is Sky Blue Vaping, and (understandably) they don't let you try any of their juices before buying. Obviously smell tests are welcome.

ALSO: Are there any Vaping conventions coming soon? Open to traveling within Gauteng to meet some like minded people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/16)

Yes there is a meet happening @mAlice!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-march-2016.t18626/


----------



## BoogaBooga (26/1/16)

mAlice said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if any of you guys/gals know of good vaping lounges or similar establishments in the Centurion or Pretoria South areas. I am keen on spending some money on my newly found hobby, but I am struggling to find places similar to the Vape King Fourways vaping lounge.
> 
> ...




Hi

You are welcome to come and visit us at Vape King Pretoria

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mAlice (26/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes there is a meet happening @mAlice!
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-march-2016.t18626/



Great Stuff @Rob Fisher ! Ill RSVP ASAP.


Hi Debbie? Haha I have visited VK PTA before. But unfortunately knocking off from work at 4:30 and then driving 40 odd KMs to your place isn't exactly relaxing  Especially with the traffic north-bound at that time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirk (26/1/16)

mAlice said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if any of you guys/gals know of good vaping lounges or similar establishments in the Centurion or Pretoria South areas. I am keen on spending some money on my newly found hobby, but I am struggling to find places similar to the Vape King Fourways vaping lounge.
> 
> ...



Howdy mAlice 

We have a setup very similar to what the sound of what you're after 
Our shop is currently quite small, but we do offer sub-ohm tasters of each of our nearly 60 juices, and definitely welcome clients to 'hang out' as they often do 

This being said, we are also VERY excited to announce that we are moving into a retail store in Doringkloof during the course of Feb this year, and will be putting together a pretty snazzy lounge/bar style vape shop, encompassing all of the above as well...

You're welcome to pop in to our store anytime though, and all the details of what we have and where we are etc. are on our website, www.thevapery.club

Hope to see you soon!

Dirk

P.S. We are also open till 7pm Mon-Thurs... Friday we close up at 5pm. Saturdays, 10am - 5pm

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## mAlice (26/1/16)

Dirk said:


> Howdy mAlice
> 
> We have a setup very similar to what the sound of what you're after
> Our shop is currently quite small, but we do offer sub-ohm tasters of each of our nearly 60 juices, and definitely welcome clients to 'hang out' as they often do
> ...



Hi Dirk,

Sounds great! I actually have a pending order from the Vapery for a sample pack of the Hazeworks liquids. But unfortunately ABSA decided to block all my accounts from making online purchases. As soon as they opened up my accounts... they sample packs were out of stock! Hahah talk about bad luck. 

On Topic: Shweet, Ill hit you guys up once you moved. Doringkloof isn't too far away... might make it a weekend thing every now and then


----------



## Dirk (26/1/16)

Haha, damn - sorry about that!!

Those sample packs fly out quicker than we can re-stock them... though, that being said, we've just placed another top-up order for them, so should have in the next day or two again.

Either way, look forward to seeing you and having a vape sometime soon!

Cheers 
Dirk


----------



## mAlice (26/1/16)

Dirk said:


> Howdy mAlice
> 
> We have a setup very similar to what the sound of what you're after
> Our shop is currently quite small, but we do offer sub-ohm tasters of each of our nearly 60 juices, and definitely welcome clients to 'hang out' as they often do
> ...


Hi Dirk,

Also off topic, but I think the link you posted is incorrect. The link i used is www.thevapery.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dirk (26/1/16)

mAlice said:


> Hi Dirk,
> 
> Also off topic, but I think the link you posted is incorrect. The link i used is www.thevapery.co.za



Thanks ! Not sure what happened to the DNS on that one, it's been fixed ... you can now use www.thevapery.co.za, www.vapery.co.za or www.thevapery.club  Thanks for pointing it out!!


----------

